# Need help understanding taxes !



## mick511 (May 1, 2016)

Safe rider fee 
Booking fee
Why is that included in my gross amount!
What do I pay taxes on? When they kept that money?


----------



## mick511 (May 1, 2016)

I don't understand what I pay on! The. 14.000 or 17.000 ! Someone please help me understand this! Thank you


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mick511 said:


> I don't understand what I pay on! The. 14.000 or 17.000 ! Someone please help me understand this! Thank you


You only pay taxes on the money deposited into your bank account. The rest is Uber fees and driving reimbursement. Make sure you have all receipts for reimbursement.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mick511 said:


> I don't understand what I pay on! The. 14.000 or 17.000 ! Someone please help me understand this! Thank you


That 14k includes Uber's %. You subtract either 20%, 25% or 28% from the gross fares. Easiest and most accurate way is to get your bank statements and add up all your deposits from Uber.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You enter the $17.4 k as gross earning, then deduct the other items as business expenses to end up with $14.6k .... then deduct "business miles" that you have been keeping a daily logbook of odometer reading in to end up with a ZERO tax bill.

Uber pays so little, you end up "earning" nothing... and have a worn out car too!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> You enter the $17.4 k as gross earning, then deduct the other items as business expenses to end up with $14.6k .... then deduct "business miles" that you have been keeping a daily logbook of odometer reading in to end up with a ZERO tax bill.
> 
> Uber pays so little, you end up "earning" nothing... and have a worn out car too!


That 14.6k still has Uber's percentage fee in it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That 14.6k still has Uber's percentage fee in it.


Good catch! so you need to add another deduction item for the percentage you pay Uber depending on the category you drive.

the tax return numbers need to match the 1099, so start by entering those numbers.


----------



## mick511 (May 1, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> Good catch! so you need to add another deduction item for the percentage you pay Uber depending on the category you drive.
> 
> the tax return numbers need to match the 1099, so start by entering those numbers.


Thank you so much for you help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## mick511 (May 1, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That 14.6k still has Uber's percentage fee in it.


Thank you!


----------

